# Onlinedurchsuchung



## conair2004 (5 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute folgende e-mail erhalten:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Internetnutzer,

im Rahmen unserer ständigen automatisierten Überprüfung von sogenannten Tauschbörsen im Internet, wurde folgende IP-Adresse auf unserem System ermittelt.

IP: 81.189.166.183

Der Inhalt Ihres Rechners wurde als Beweismittel mittels den neuen Bundestrojaner sichergestellt.
Es wird umgehend Anzeige gegen Sie erstatten, da sich illegale Software, Filme und/oder Musikdateien auf Ihren System befinden. Durch die Nutzung sogenannter Tauschbörsen, stellen Sie diese auch anderen Nutzern zu Verfügung und verstoßen somit gegen §§ 249ff StGB.

Das vollständige Protokoll Ihrer Online-Durchsuchung finden Sie im Anhang dieser Email.

Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.

[...]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ist diese e-mail SPAM?

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## peanuts (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlinedurchsuchung*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89326


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlinedurchsuchung*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Ist diese e-mail SPAM?


Was denn sonst?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlinedurchsuchung*

Was für ein Schwachsinn³. :lol: Die Behörden werden mir wohl kaum mitteilen, wenn sie meinen Rechner durchsucht. Dann wäre es wohl nicht mehr geheim. :lol:

Also wenn es diese SPAMmails nicht mehr gäbe, hätte man wirklich nur noch halb so viel zum lollen.


----------

